# Patrolman Joseph Wargo



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Patrolman Joseph Wargo Mount Arlington Police Department, New Jersey

End of Watch: Sunday, October 16, 2011

Biographical Info

Age: 37
Tour of Duty: 10 years
Badge Number: Not available

Incident Details

Cause of Death: Vehicular assault
Date of Incident: October 16, 2011
Weapon Used: Automobile; Alcohol involved
Suspect Info: Charged with manslaughter

Patrolman Joseph Wargo was killed when his patrol car was struck head-on by a drunk driver on I-80, near exit 30, at about 1:00 am.

The drunk driver was traveling at a high rate of speed when he lost control and crossed the median. The vehicle struck Patrolman Wargo's patrol car head-on and pushed it into a wooded area. Patrolman Wargo was flown to a nearby hospital where he succumbed to his injuries a short time later.

The drunk driver was charged with aggravated manslaughter, vehicular homicide, and several other offenses.

Patrolman Wargo had served with the Mount Arlington Police Department for 10 years. He is survived by his wife.
Print This Memorial >
Update This Memorial >

Agency Contact Info

Acting Chief Keith Licata
Mount Arlington Police Department
520 Altenbrand Avenue
Mount Arlington, NJ 07856

Phone: (973) 398-2100


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace Patrolman Wargo.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Patrolman Wargo


----------



## officerbob (Mar 20, 2011)

Rest in Peace Patrolman Wargo


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

RIP Patrolman Wargo


----------

